# Laptop Help!!!



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I got this kinda old laptop. Its a Solo 5300. The only problem is the heatsink around the fan is right below the keyboard and has litteraly melted away the keyboard. Does anyone have a solution to cool it down?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm sorry to say that there is nothing that can be done an "old" laptop to make it run cooler. They make things to put on your lap to make your boys cooler but that doesn't help the CPU. I'm afraid it may be time for an upgrade to centrino which is designed to run cooler with low wattage.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

alright.. i checked ebay and they are selling 400 something things that relate to the laptop.. i might be able to buy and old chasis and just scrap it and replace the fan or just buy a brand new fan......


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

a new laptop is the answer( or computer ) if its a computer you should get at least a 1.4 speed proccesor, 128 RAM if you dont plan to play games, 40 gig hard drive... if its a laptop you should get a centrino ..


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

if your looking for a computer or parts, talk to reefneck, he does stuff with computers and can probably help you out. private messege him.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Fishboy93 said:


> alright.. i checked ebay and they are selling 400 something things that relate to the laptop.. i might be able to buy and old chasis and just scrap it and replace the fan or just buy a brand new fan......


Since you are shopping eBay, I just listed several laptop parts from a complete laptop that was fine except for where the power cord plugged in was broken. I disassembled the entire thing and it's listed cheap on eBay. 1.1GHz CPU & board, and everything else out of the laptop.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

wow, im about to get in trouble, but.... have you looked a apples? they are amazing. if you know what your doing. 

(sorry keri)


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> wow, im about to get in trouble, but.... have you looked a apples? they are amazing. if you know what your doing.
> 
> (sorry keri)


:argue: While an Apple/Mac is a very good machine you will find that most popular software and almost all games will not run on them. Also add in the fact that they are almost twice as much as a PC based system.

They are very good machines but are aimed at a specific market due to not being compatible with most software. :roll:


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Should I dare even mention that I have a Brand New Toshiba laptop for sale for $400? Naaaa, I better not. :roll:


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

wow a lot of ppl posted on this...

Well since the first post the laptop could hardly even turn on and now its surfin the web and has made a lot of process.... It has ME but has the requirements for XP home edition so i might put that on there... all i need now is a wireless adapeter and a keyboard lol


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

get rid of ME as soon as you possible can, IMO that prog is junk, 2000 is ok if you cant get XP soon, but ME is full of bugs and problems.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

yeah today i bought a keyboard for it and once it comes in the mail im gonna get XP ASAP


----------

